# Today on the Delaware



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2007)

As promised, I remembered my memory card for the camera this time. I arrived at Washington's crossing at about 12:30. I fished esquired's black senko on a carolina rig and second cast, caught a smallmouth around a pound or so. Then, after deadsticking and retrieving, I caught nothing so switched baits to a pearl 4" GY Senko. Nothing. Switched to a 4" Yum dinger in bumblebee swirl. Nothing. Switched to a Zoom super speed craw in green pumpkin. Nothing! So I switched to a Mann's Baby 1-Minus in ghost minnow and fished that for a little while. Nothing! They seemed to have turned off. Switched back to esquired's black senko, and oh the irony, caught another smallmouth of similar size on the second cast. Then walked to a little cove where I saw baitfish (probably shad, maybe minnows?) jumping everywhere and saw some bass blow up on them. So I tried the Mann's Baby 1-Minus again, caught nothing. Changed to Esquired's senko again after 15 minutes and probably on the fifth cast, hooked up with a small largemouth who fought as hard as a smallmouth :shock: . So then tried a spinnerbait (stupid idea, because I was already catching fish on esquired's senko) but caught nothing. Switched back and soon hooked up with the largest of the day, an approximatley 2lb. largemouth which did an arial flip for me! I was surprised as the 2lb. largemouth jumped but neither of the smallmouth. The water was almost crystal clear, around 70 degrees while the air temperature was around 75-80 degrees. Four large shad or drum, not really sure what they were (3-5lb.) kept cruising around the shallows but didn't take anything I threw at them. 
The setup that I caught all four bass on this time was a 6'6" M power BPS Extreme rod, a BPS Extreme Reel, 30lb power pro as a main line, an approximately 1/2 ounce egg sinker (I know, 1/2 oz is really heavy for the setup but it was actually a PERFECT weight for my rod. Casted far, handeled well, there was almost no rod bend, etc), a barrel swivel, as a leader, 10lb. clear Berkley Trilene Professional Grade fluorocarbon (which is my mainline on my spinning setup), and a 4/0 Gamakatsu red EWG hook. 
Thank you Esquired for a great bait! But they do tear even easier than a GY senko, lasting 1-2 fish each. This creates UNREAL action, but the bait needs to be replaced frequently. Thank God you sent me about 6 of these senkos. It's no biggy on how soft they are, I can just hold them up to a lighter like I do for a lot of soft plastics.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Lunker of the day: A measly 2lber but nonetheless it was a very fun day.


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job man! Thats 4 more fish than I caught today!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim in this pic I was using 30lb. power pro on my Extreme rod just to answer your question on the BPS forum.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Jim in this pic I was using 30lb. power pro on my Extreme rod just to answer your question on the BPS forum.



I saw that, Wasnt sure anyone here was using extreme rods, so I figured I would ask over there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, I have 2 BPS extreme rods - not a bad rod for the money. I use a 6" for cranks and a 7" for catfishing.

Only thing I do not like is the handle is really fat!


----------

